# Can anyone identify this manufacturer?



## Skexis (Jul 10, 2011)

Found this for sale locally but have no idea of the make. Shop don't know either. Any ideas?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

No pics of the body? 

I want to say I've seen that headstock before, but I just can't place it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 10, 2011)

i've seen that before! that's actually a Samick!


----------



## Skexis (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry - didn't think to post the body as it's fairly unremarkable. No distinguishing features anywhere except for the S on the head.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> i've seen that before! that's actually a Samick!


 


A "High Tech" series model SAKB56690.

Here's some more info: http://sybmac.tripod.com/private/Samick/Catalog/aebass1.htm.


----------



## Skexis (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. Been wondering what it was. I assume it's nothing special or overly rare then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

Skexis said:


> Thanks guys. Been wondering what it was. I assume it's nothing special or overly rare then.


 
Special? No, not really, it's just a Samick, as in budget oriented Korean made bass with mediocre electronics. Rare? Kinda, it was only made for a short time, and this is the second time I've ever seen one, and I've seen nearly everything. 

Samick has always made quality instruments for thier price, and if you dig the bass, and it's priced fair, I'd pick it up. You'd certainly have a unique bass on your hands.


----------



## Skexis (Jul 10, 2011)

AUD$450. I must admit I like the look of it but I'd probably be better served learning how to use the one I have properly rather than splashing out cash for something I don't need. Also as it's a 5 string I wonder if it might complicate the learning process.


----------



## Isan (Jul 10, 2011)

@ the 5 string comment, It wouldn't, but if you are a n00b dont buy another instrument til you can really what is GOOD.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2011)

Skexis said:


> AUD$450. I must admit I like the look of it but I'd probably be better served learning how to use the one I have properly rather than splashing out cash for something I don't need. Also as it's a 5 string I wonder if it might complicate the learning process.


 
I probably wouldn't pay more than $399 USD for it, if that, though I know things are much pricier down there. 

I wouldn't say that a 5-string would complicate things, it's just another string. It doesn't take any more theory knowledge or physical ability to work with. In fact if you're coming from a guitar (6+ string) background it may help you.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 10, 2011)

That's certainly not the body I expected when I saw the headstock haha. Im kinda wanting one though I like headstocks like that.


----------



## Skexis (Jul 10, 2011)

lol. As Dirty Harry once said, "a man's got to know his limitations" and I reckon the best move, as said, is to stick with what I have for a while. Thanks all.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 10, 2011)

i played a fretless one just like that, and it was nice. not anything special, just "normal".


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 12, 2011)

wow what a headstock. do they all come with the Snotlip patch!!?!?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 12, 2011)

Other than that Slipknot patch, that's a sweet fucking bass.

EDIT: Just noticed it has the same bridge as my Peavey Grind 6, except the saddles are spaced farther apart on this Samick. Cool, cool.


----------

